# Cort or Ibanez?



## skydigger (Oct 20, 2007)

I've decided to get an inexpensive (Lefty) bass with P or PJ pickups (I've got replacement electronics already).

My main concern is playability (i've got short stubby fingers..).

I have to buy online and I have my eye on these two from eBay. I know Cort makes good lower priced acoustics and electrics, but I don't know much about their basses..

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320193197894&_trksid=p3907.m32&_trkparms=tab%3DWatching

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230201547453&_trksid=p3907.m32&_trkparms=tab%3DWatching


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I'd go with the Ibanez--those things have great necks.
I find them easy and comfortable to play.
If I ever get another bass, I'm getting an Ibanez SDGR--probably one of the mid or upper level ones.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Ibanez and Cort are both great quality these days. Essentially the same basses at any rate. A lot of product (Cort, Ibanez, Lakland Skyline, Tobias etc...) all come from the same Cort factories in Korea and China.

Of the two basses you are looking at, I would say they are absolutely identical. Take your pick.


----------



## hush (Sep 8, 2006)

+10 for James re: probably the same bass. Cort and (I think) Samick make the majority of guitars in the world, just as different brand names. Also don't overlook an SX from Rondo music - it would probably be cheaper new than those are on EBay. A number of members here like them, myself included (and I have stubby fingers and have an SX 5 string).


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Then Corts have come a long way from the ones I've tried. Good to know for when I go looking for that second bass in the undetermined future. (It will happen one day.)


----------



## Telenator (Aug 9, 2007)

I always thought Cort was contracted by Ibanez to make some of their low end models? If this is the case what really is the difference.

I can tell you from exp that Cort's higher end models are darn good. Love my G290 but it's not a bass.


----------



## Telenator (Aug 9, 2007)

From Wikipedia:

Contract production
Cort’s main production focus is not on Cort-brand guitars, but rather on contract work for numerous other companies. Generally, large companies contract Cort to build lower-priced guitars that have that company’s brand on them. Ibanez, Parkwood, Schecter, G&L Tribute series line of guitars are among the most well-known brands that Cort produces. In recent years, small companies known for extremely high quality (and high-priced) guitars have begun contracting Cort to produce budget line models. Avalon, based out of Northern Ireland, sold 8,000 guitars and more than doubled their income from the previous year when they contracted Cort to build a lower-priced guitar for them.


----------



## skydigger (Oct 20, 2007)

Telenator said:


> From Wikipedia:
> 
> Contract production
> Cort’s main production focus is not on Cort-brand guitars, but rather on contract work for numerous other companies. Generally, large companies contract Cort to build lower-priced guitars that have that company’s brand on them. Ibanez, Parkwood, Schecter, G&L Tribute series line of guitars are among the most well-known brands that Cort produces. In recent years, small companies known for extremely high quality (and high-priced) guitars have begun contracting Cort to produce budget line models. Avalon, based out of Northern Ireland, sold 8,000 guitars and more than doubled their income from the previous year when they contracted Cort to build a lower-priced guitar for them.



I don't think they're made in Korea though, are they? I know some lower line Ibanez guitars are made in Indonesia. I'm sure some of these companies are making guitars in China as well.

Anyway, I've decided on the Ibanez Soundgear SR300DXL. I'm not sure where these are made either, but they seem to have a decent reputation for having a bass with great playability.

I wonder if Cort is building Eastwoods and Reverends as well? I owned a Chinese built Eastwood, and it was crap. I'd prefer a guitar that is built in Korea as opposed to China or Indonesia...

BTW, does anyone know when the Ibanez 2008 models will be released? I can't seem to find anything other than the '07's.


----------



## trevorthegreat (Nov 26, 2007)

I personally think you should get the ibanez because GSR's are SO good. mine is amazing and they are just compleatly wicked


----------



## mannysbass (Mar 7, 2008)

Ibanez
Fair price, good name, good sound
Easier to resale


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

skydigger said:


> I don't think they're made in Korea though, are they? I know some lower line Ibanez guitars are made in Indonesia. I'm sure some of these companies are making guitars in China as well.
> 
> Anyway, I've decided on the Ibanez Soundgear SR300DXL. I'm not sure where these are made either, but they seem to have a decent reputation for having a bass with great playability.
> 
> ...


Of course, Cort and Samick have factories outside of Korea. As I was explaining in another thread, Korean factory workers earn about as much as those in North America and land here is prohibitively expensive. So, naturally, Korean corporations have invested abroad in order to reduce cost and meet demand.


----------

